# Undecided...545i or 750i for June Euro delivery



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

I need your help. I am a previously unsatisfied 2002 745i owner (long story, won't get into it, but you can imagine if you follow the 7's history). I have a scheduled Euro delivery of a 545i sports for June 20, 2005. I am debating if I want to change it to a 750i with sports for several reasons, including range (I drive a lot of miles), cupholders (sounds ridiculous, but is an issue on the 5er), the fact that the model is new and a 550 is coming soon (can't wait for delivery after June for it), and availability of cassette player (at least on 745, don't know if on 750i). My concern is the depreciation the 5 will take. Lease is not an option, since I drive over 20k miles a year. The main thing that prevents me from going with the seven again and what will make me decide one way or the other is the handling. How do you all out there think the handling of the 545 sports compares with a 745 sports, and how can we extrapolate this to the 750i sports, with the wider rear track and more powerful engine? WIll I be sacrificing a significant amount of handling? If the answer is a lot, then I will probably stick with the 5. If the answer is some, but not that much, then I will probably go with the 7. Any insight will be appreciated.


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

I need your help. I am a previously unsatisfied 2002 745i owner (long story, won't get into it, but you can imagine if you follow the 7's history). I have a scheduled Euro delivery of a 545i sports for June 20, 2005. I am debating if I want to change it to a 750i with sports for several reasons, including range (I drive a lot of miles), cupholders (sounds ridiculous, but is an issue on the 5er), the fact that the model is new and a 550 is coming soon (can't wait for delivery after June for it), and availability of cassette player (at least on 745, don't know if on 750i). My concern is the depreciation the 5 will take. Lease is not an option, since I drive over 20k miles a year. The main thing that prevents me from going with the seven again and what will make me decide one way or the other is the handling. How do you all out there think the handling of the 545 sports compares with a 745 sports, and how can we extrapolate this to the 750i sports, with the wider rear track and more powerful engine? WIll I be sacrificing a significant amount of handling? If the answer is a lot, then I will probably stick with the 5. If the answer is some, but not that much, then I will probably go with the 7. Any insight will be appreciated.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Seems you couldn't decide on which forum to post either.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Seems you couldn't decide on which forum to post either.


:rofl:


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

philippek said:


> :rofl:


You are right, I couldn't...my question pertains to both 7 and 5 series forums, and secondarily to Euro delivery forum. It seems that some people get offended by this...none intended. I do think you may get a different response from 7 owners than from 5 owners and I wanted to benefit from both group's expertise. I should've posted it in the general BMW session. I won't do it again in order not to offend anyone, but I can't find a rule against it either. Can someone point it out to me, or does it need to be included in the posting rules somewhere? Aside from this issue, advise regarding 7 or 5 would be appreciated. Thanks for your feedback, Bee...see, I don't even know where to post now.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*545i or 750i*

Neurom,

You cannot go wrong in any catagory when it comes to the 545i or the 750i.

Quickly: Previous owner of a 540i, current owner of a 2003 745Li, and current driver of a 545i (Other Family member owned), and finally a current owner of a 2005 645Cic SMG; I can give you some good food for thought on the subject matter.

First and foremost you sound like you enjoy the experience of performace driving. Either way you look at it, buy the 550i or the 750i you will not gain any considerable advantage on each other besides the weight differential; the 7 being a bit heavier. If you buy the 545i the gap widens a bit more in favor of the 7 because of the increased horse power.

I would not buy the 545i since the 550i is right around the corner but this depends on your ability to wait another 4-7 weeks. I personally have would wait but I am a very patient guy.

Now about depreciation, not to worry my friend the 545i will outlast the best of them. the 550i will drop lower the first year .5 because it's new whilst the 545i will keep it residual going strong; check with Kelly Blue/Black books. Oh even on BMWUSA.com there is an article about the most recent review on the 5 series, Ref: Residual being the highest in its class.

My choice I prefer the long base 7er but if I had the choice of pure performace, roominess, and POWER I have to go with the 7er. Personally I get such a different feel inside and out when driving in or next to a 7er. "Oh what a feeling" Oh, back to you.

Neurom, the answer is some and not a lot so Get yourself a 750i and enjoy the ride... But if you were thinking M5 or M6, hmmm. Talk on that one later.

P.S. Features will determine the final ride which ever car you choose. e.g. Active Steering, SMG, etc...

I hope this helped a bit.:thumbup:

-GMAN



neurom said:


> I need your help. I am a previously unsatisfied 2002 745i owner (long story, won't get into it, but you can imagine if you follow the 7's history). I have a scheduled Euro delivery of a 545i sports for June 20, 2005. I am debating if I want to change it to a 750i with sports for several reasons, including range (I drive a lot of miles), cupholders (sounds ridiculous, but is an issue on the 5er), the fact that the model is new and a 550 is coming soon (can't wait for delivery after June for it), and availability of cassette player (at least on 745, don't know if on 750i). My concern is the depreciation the 5 will take. Lease is not an option, since I drive over 20k miles a year. The main thing that prevents me from going with the seven again and what will make me decide one way or the other is the handling. How do you all out there think the handling of the 545 sports compares with a 745 sports, and how can we extrapolate this to the 750i sports, with the wider rear track and more powerful engine? WIll I be sacrificing a significant amount of handling? If the answer is a lot, then I will probably stick with the 5. If the answer is some, but not that much, then I will probably go with the 7. Any insight will be appreciated.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

7ers are such big, well, barges. No, I've never driven one but I have driven in one. They just seems so big and bulkey and well, like my parents or grandparents should be driving it.

The 5er are smaller and more nimble and the 3ers are more nimble still. However, such a great compromise to size/nimbleness labels the 5ers. I think my 530i is a great family car for those long drives across the US. It fits two adults and two kids very nicely (I only have 1 kid). I can also get 30+ mpg on the highway.

However, when I'm alone in the car, I can still whip it around and have fun like a sport's car.

As far as posting rules go, you only posted in three forums and I might point out, three more or less _proper/germaine_ forums so don't worry about it. Those who have nothing better to do than to jump at the chance to ridicule someone...ignore them.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> 7ers are such big, well, barges. No, I've never driven one but I have driven in one. They just seems so big and bulkey and well, like my parents or grandparents should be driving it.
> 
> The 5er are smaller and more nimble and the 3ers are more nimble still. However, such a great compromise to size/nimbleness labels the 5ers. I think my 530i is a great family car for those long drives across the US. It fits two adults and two kids very nicely (I only have 1 kid). I can also get 30+ mpg on the highway.
> 
> However, when I'm alone in the car, I can still whip it around and have fun like a sport's car.....


Geezes...  
This is the type of stuff I REALLY hate!! :thumbdwn: Guys who doesn't know WTF they're talking about putting in their 2 cents worth on cars that they "think" would perform.

Agent99, I think you will sing a different tune in 2 days after you drive your new car equipped w/ Active Suspension for the first time. Just so you know.... both the 7 and 5 are equipeed w/ it and it will make your e39 530 "nimble" seems like a freaking Caddillac Escalate 

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

I remember my 745i was relatively nimble, and I say relative after awakening to a smaller M3 and a C32 AMG. I see Bee's point about the active suspension, but I think the handling of the 7 vs the 5 should be different because of length, width, weight, better acceleration on the 5, and active steering on the 5. I wish I could tried them both. I think at the end I will stick with the 5. It seems that I would be probably sacrificing more money and handling that what it is worth. After pricing them, there is about a 10k difference, probably more since at this time I think you can get a better deal on the 545 than on the 745. I think at least 30% of that difference is a premium for exclusiveness and status rather than in the components of the car (7) itself. Also, I think Bee's point regarding the depreciation is a good one since I will be driving it for at least 50k miles.

Regarding the S, I am not a farmer and do not know much about big cows. Talk about a car for grandparents....if it was reliability my main concern, I would be buying a Lexus rather than a Mercedes, which are overpriced status symbols with poor reliability and performance that is not even close to BMW. 

PS: I currently drive a C32 AMG, so I would make this car an exception regarding the above comment on mercedes performance.


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

gbelton said:


> Neurom,
> 
> You cannot go wrong in any catagory when it comes to the 545i or the 750i.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. You are making me think now. I can't wait since I am doing Euro delivery and I am all set for June. I think depreciation is not that big an issue since I will keep it for at least 50k/4years and I am already starting out with a great deal on the 5 that I won't be able to get on the 7. Lately I am thinking that the 10k difference is really not worth it. I do not want a long wheel base, which I think makes more sense if you are buying a 7. Buying it for rear seat space I think is the strongest argument to go with the 745Li. I am thinking that 10k to get better cupholders, a tape player, and more range (since I drive about 80 miles a day) is not worth it. Also, I already had a 7. I think this time I will stick with the 5 and will see how the new 750 does in the next couple of years. I am getting the sports package with the active steering....I think I want to try that for the next couple of years. Then I can probably get the chance to drive one with sports suspension and get a better deal.

About the M5, that is certainly going to be an option in two years as well. Now is new and we can all be pretty much certain that it is going to be unreliable for some time. The MPG in the US have not been published, but one criticism in the press was its range of about 200 miles only, which would mean that I have to put gas on it every third day and I do not have time for that. I will keep watching it, though, since it does make me drool. Thanks for your thoughts again, GMAN.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Threads merged 

neurom, please avoid cross-posting in the future.

Thanks.


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

Already warned and I won't do it again to avoid controversy, but I disagree that this meets the definition of spam and I did get great advise from a 7 owner by posting on the 7 series forum and also great advise in the 5 series forums that I probably would not have obtained in the 7 series poster, so to me it was worth it. Spam is something you receive in your email, but this thread, you go to the message rather than it coming to you. What is the big deal against cross posting, and again, could anyone point me to where the rules say I can't cross post? I think this issue of cross posting is ridiculous, in my opinion, and I think borders on censorship, but I will play by the rules. I will just ask the same question then in different words if I want to share information with owners of different models.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

neurom said:


> .......but I will play by the rules. I will just ask the same question then in different words if I want to share information with owners of different models....


THERE YOU GO!! THAT IS WHAT I WOULD DO!! :thumbup: BTW JUST TO PROVE A POINT, I AM POSTING THIS IN CAPS INTENTIONALLY. I DON'T SEE RULES AGAINST DOING THIS..... BUT ITS SURE IS ANNOYING LOOKING AT IT. I SEE THIS AS COMMON COURTESY TO OTHERS HERE AT THE FORUM.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

neurom said:


> Regarding the S, I am not a farmer and do not know much about big cows. Talk about a car for grandparents....if it was reliability my main concern, I would be buying a Lexus rather than a Mercedes, which are overpriced status symbols with poor reliability and performance that is not even close to BMW.


WHY IS EVERYBODY YELLING?? :rofl:

Anyway, this is not a bad idea... get a Lexus LS430 :thumbup: Got one for my dad as a B'day present in '02 and he loves it... and I admit it's a great pleasure to drive. And talk about trouble free/great customer service... :thumbup:

--J.


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

JonathanIT said:


> WHY IS EVERYBODY YELLING?? :rofl:
> 
> Anyway, this is not a bad idea... get a Lexus LS430 :thumbup: Got one for my dad as a B'day present in '02 and he loves it... and I admit it's a great pleasure to drive. And talk about trouble free/great customer service... :thumbup:
> 
> --J.


I may have opted for the Lexus, if there was a Japanese Delivery Program (I am doing ED).


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

neurom said:


> I may have opted for the Lexus, if there was a Japanese Delivery Program (I am doing ED).


Wow, good idea. I bet there are a lot of people that would do a South Pacific delivery if given the option.


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

misterlance said:


> Wow, good idea. I bet there are a lot of people that would do a South Pacific delivery if given the option.


From now on, it will be officially referred to as "JD". Hope Lexus is taking note.


----------

